
Hannah Is a Girl. Doctors Finally Treat Her Like One - snowmaker
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/08/opinion/sunday/hannah-is-a-girl-doctors-finally-treat-her-like-one.html
======
angersock
I'm admittedly a bit skeptical about declaring transgender status before
puberty has actually occurred--especially given the fact that kids haven't
even really developed cognitively at this point.

It's unfair, but I really can't help but wonder if a lot of this is just "I
heard about this on the (whatever the modern equivalent of
myspace/xanga/livejournal) and it really spoke to me". Growing up is a tricky
thing, and making dramatic physical alterations to the maturation process here
for what might be a temporary identity exploration seems unwise.

